# Freshwater Clam



## JessAndDrew (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anybody on here keep clams in their coldwater or tropical aquariums?

I bought one from my local Pets at Home store in the end of March, and I love him. 

The only concerns that I have about it is the fact that he used to move and burrow himself a lot, and every week when I did a water change, when I put him back into the tank I'd put him on top of the gravel and he would burrow himself back again. Obviously back then, I never worried about the amount of food that he was eating, or about his health. 

But for about the last month or so, he does no longer bury himself and doesn't even appear to move his whole shell. Whenever I do water changes, he still opens up a bit, but I have become very worried about him. 

If anybody does keep them, then please let me know. I need to know:
- What the best food is to feed him?
Atm, he eats the left over goldfish flakes that fall onto the bottom of the tank. 
- What else I can do to give him the best healthy life? 



Thanks!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have no answers to your questions unfortunately but....

I WANTS TEH CLAM :C


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Frozen cyclops and rotifers. Probably marine clam food too? The liquid stuff.


----------



## Dakhiom (Mar 21, 2011)

I just read you can crush up fish food, and put a leaf to wither in the water. But remember that Clams are filter feeders so yeast and planktonic algae might be better for them.
The mucous that the clam or oyster makes on it's shell collects the food and they eat it when there ready... If your clam developed algae on his shell it's better not to wash it off because clams make a mucous on their shell which entrap food. Don't forget to add calcium they need it for their shell and also vitamins. you can use those regular fish vitamins. 

You have to make the place where you put your clam in as similar as possible to where they are coming from! These points below might be helpful too...
clams usually live on sandy or muddy bottoms. sand is the best thing for them but it is nearly impossible to keep it clean, unless you use fresh sand in every cleaning!
you can use gravels too but it must be about 4 inches deep so he can burrow and feel safe.
And about the water they prefer calm water so if you are using a filter make sure that it isn't too powerful but they still need a water flow.
you need lighting too, you can use metal halide lamps.
Hope it helps you


----------



## JumperBoy (Jul 3, 2010)

Dakhiom said:


> I just read you can crush up fish food, and put a leaf to wither in the water. But remember that Clams are filter feeders so yeast and planktonic algae might be better for them.
> The mucous that the clam or oyster makes on it's shell collects the food and they eat it when there ready... If your clam developed algae on his shell it's better not to wash it off because clams make a mucous on their shell which entrap food. Don't forget to add calcium they need it for their shell and also vitamins. you can use those regular fish vitamins.
> 
> You have to make the place where you put your clam in as similar as possible to where they are coming from! These points below might be helpful too...
> ...


:hmm:


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

i have had one in my coldwater tank for months although i do barely see him when i do he seems healthy enough i haven't actually fed him as i read in a well matured tank they will gather there own food


----------



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

I don't often venture to his part of th forum but this post took my interest!

I had been researching int getting freshwater clams for my tank, but discovered that they have a larval stage that is parasitic to fish, latching on to gill filaments and feeding on their blood. Potentially, if you get one that's pregnant, it could do a huge amount of damage in your tank,


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

Coolsox said:


> I don't often venture to his part of th forum but this post took my interest!
> 
> I had been researching int getting freshwater clams for my tank, but discovered that they have a larval stage that is parasitic to fish, latching on to gill filaments and feeding on their blood. Potentially, if you get one that's pregnant, it could do a huge amount of damage in your tank,


 
i thought the larval form needed brackish or saltwater to survive


----------



## 2 for Trippin (Aug 7, 2012)

Freshwater clams unfortunately never seem to last long in aquariums.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Are Clams interesting to keep?


----------



## 2 for Trippin (Aug 7, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Are Clams interesting to keep?



Sure, if you like observing paint drying.


----------

